# How I have used left overs



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with. 
Hope you like them.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Really pretty!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

What a sweet little set.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Very,very nice.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Adorable set :sm24:


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Love this set :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, love the color combo.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Lovely set.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very pretty. The colors are great.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh that is sooooo cute!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautiful outfit. ????


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beautiful, how creative.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great use of leftovers.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love 'em! The colours look great together. Lucky baby!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set.. :sm24:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet! Lovely combination.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great job, super cute items.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like a great plan! Great use of leftovers that don't look like leftovers.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

You did a great job. It looks wonderful.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Carla584167 said:


> What a sweet little set.


Really inventive!


----------



## Bboerner (Nov 10, 2015)

They are very beautiful and who would guess you were using up leftovers?
Nice job!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice, great use of left-over's


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

They are beautiful.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Super cute, some little one is going to be well dressed and warm.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's so pretty and a good way to use up oddments. ????????


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Love it great colors too


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Very cure!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Those are just absolutely adorable! How creative of you to use the colors in such an interesting way.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

BobbiD said:


> Really pretty!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

GDW said:


> Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with.
> Hope you like them.


What a lovely outfit.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Very cute! And, I like dressing babies in colors other than blue or pink.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Love the whole set. Colours are wonderful together.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Doesn't it feel great to make such beautiful things from leftovers!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Cute set and the colors are beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

GDW said:


> Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with.
> Hope you like them.


Perfect!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love these.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute, those colors are fabulous.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

And it worked up really nicely. Well done.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely...nice color combination and nice knitting too!
:sm24:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

really cute


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable what you can do with left overs.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

What's not to like? They're beautiful! Good use of leftovers!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Really nice set!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty and the a great use for left overs..


----------



## Stormie_01 (Jun 14, 2011)

What an adorable little set. Beautiful workmanship! Where do you find your patterns? I know a little one who would love a set like this.


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

I, for one, love it!


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

adorable!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love them, they are beautiful!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

GDW said:


> Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with.
> Hope you like them.


Very cute. Great use of "leftovers".


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Adorable! Love them!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Perfect-looks very intentional and nicely balanced.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Skillful use of the two yarns to create darling set.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

I love what you did with your leftover yarn. It's a very lovely set and you did a good job.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## NannyDarlene (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the colors! Great job of using up bits of yarn.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

The outfit looks great.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I love how you did the transition pattern between the 2 colors


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Love! Very cute!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely love that outfit.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

These are great! They don't look like leftovers at all, and are probably nicer than just one color.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Really lovely little set. And the colors go together so well it's like it was planned that way. Delightful. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

WONDERFUL!! (yes, i am shouting!!
Blessings


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Really cute and quite creative!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Adorable libe the color combo


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the set!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that outfit is adorable!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Great colors together, a job well done!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very cute. Love the band in the middle, I like it


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous set and great use of leftovers!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

super cute...great idea


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

I like!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely set!!!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, that's gorgeous!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the purple, great combination.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Love them all very pretty


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't "like" these items......I LOVE them!!! Mixing colors is a great way to use our "stash"--and I quite often make stripes of other colors. Your baby items are absolutely gorgeous! Do it again!!! (by the way, what pattern did you use for the sweater and booties?) Lovely, lovely set--who is going to be the lucky recipient!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cute set!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks as if it was designed that way!

You are truly a design artist.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Nice knitting & colors


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful! Very creative - love your use of colors.


----------



## Cloudyday (May 10, 2014)

Precious!


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

This is inspiring. You did a lovely set.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Cute as can be!


----------



## Camin (Mar 31, 2015)

So pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Really cute.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely !


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

More visually interesting than one color.


----------



## Erno (Dec 28, 2016)

How ADORABLE! ...and it is interesting to see that you used the Moss Stitch on the sweater's waist and sleeve-cuffs, instead of the usual Ribbing!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great baby set and wonderful use of leftovers!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## californiateri (Sep 6, 2013)

Very cute. Great use of leftover yarns.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

That is an adorable set!!!!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Cute set.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Adorable. What a great use of leftover yarn.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonderful !


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderful little outfit! Good job on figuring out how much of each color to use. That's where I would be stuck.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love, love, love it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done! Looks like you planned the colors that way.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice. Are you making them for someone?


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful, it looks like it was planned this way.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

That's a beautiful set. Love the colour combo. ????


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, sweet set.


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Very pretty.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very nicely done.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

super cute great job of mixing things up and using those leftovers.


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

GDW said:


> Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with.
> Hope you like them.


What a beautiful set.. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

An adorable set


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable set


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Now that is a great idea!! Love the patterns you chose!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous-- love the colours


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

Impressive and beautiful.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

They're lovely.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Darling little outfit. It's so cute that no one would have known that the set was knit with leftovers if you hadn't said something about it!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I do like them. I'm impressed with how creatively you use leftovers.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

You did a fine job making use of left over yarn???? I like the way the colors blended together.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I do the same didn't have enough to do a baby smock so did the sleeves & yoke in white where the other was done in a pale print design.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it! It is perfect.


----------



## jan.gammy (Jan 5, 2017)

You are VERY creative. The set is gorgeous ! I wish that I had that ability. My things are so juvenile in comparison. But I am self taught and dyslexic, so it's good to complete any project.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Very pretty and clever. I love the colors together. Beautiful set.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Gail Rose (Dec 14, 2016)

Lovely. I like the pattern you used when joining the second colour.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

really sweet....


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Kitty24 (Jan 9, 2017)

Really sweet ????


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Just gorgeous! I love the way you mixed the two colors! Beautiful work!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Precious.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Those are beautiful. See what happened when you were forced to come up with a solution? You never would have thought of that if you had enough yarn and now you have knitted absolute treasures.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

GDW said:


> Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with.
> Hope you like them.


I like them a lot. Thank you!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful set. Love the color and you did a great job of knitting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## jhloves2knit (Oct 25, 2016)

Could you direct me to the sweater pattern? Thanks!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am just so stunned at the response I have received to my little efforts.
The cardigan, (not a sweater) was from the Peter Gregory pattern book AK21, the cardigan is pattern12 (for the cardigan) and the hat is in the group pattern15-18. The bootees and mittens are patterns I know by heart and would be hard for me to direct you to, as I have knit them for over 40 years now. Similar bootees can be found in this pattern book in the pattern group 15-18.
As you can see I am busy knitting for winter, although that is a good few months away, I knit now to pass them onto the Plunket nurse for new babies whose parents are struggling financial. In the winter I knit summer items. (https://www.plunket.org.nz/) 
Once again, thank you for honouring my efforts so heartwarmingly.


----------



## turnerbell54 (Dec 17, 2015)

Very cute. You had a lot of leftovers!


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Soooo pretty. Looks great. I might pinch your idea, hope you don't mind!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet little outfit, nice job.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I really like the set. The colors are striking and it's beautifully done.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

lovely colours


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are so nice


----------



## manypails (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't know how to knit, so I make the centers for granny squares then finish off with coordinating colors. When I have enough I use black or white for last go round and then put together for throw or blanket.


----------



## mollyabc (Jan 9, 2017)

Indeed, very cute and a lovely way to use up ends of stash.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Love them--great combination!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## satch (Dec 19, 2012)

BEAUTIFULL


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

GDW said:


> Had some deep purple and some white wool left over with not enough to do one baby item in each colour, so doing a mix and match, and being creative on a plain standard baby jacket, bootees, mittens and hat this is what I have come up with.
> Hope you like them.


Very pretty. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

LOVE your set! ????????????


----------



## jhloves2knit (Oct 25, 2016)

I can't find the Peter Gregory pattern book AK21. I've checked Google, Ebay, Etsy, Ravelry, etc. Can anyone help me find pattern number 12 in this book?


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## jhloves2knit (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who helped me locate this pattern. KPers are the best!


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look great. I like the way you did the change in colours, not just doing it in a block.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

So pretty. I have that pattern book for years and never had the urge to knit that little cardigan before, but thanks to you, I am now over half way through it. It's a very nice little cardigan and I love the moss stitch bands. I am knitting your version - it's so much nicer than the original. Thanks a million for sharing.


----------



## Gail Rose (Dec 14, 2016)

Very pretty, especially the hat.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That's great. Love the purple, and putting it with the white really makes it pop!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Adorable set & you have done an awesome job!


----------

